
Lior Ron, co-founder of the self-driving truck company Uber bought, is leaving - uptown
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/28/uber-self-driving-vehicle-executive-lior-ron-is-leaving-the-company-dow-jones.html
======
Johnny555
The article includes a correction, Ron was not the founder of their self-
driving unit:

 _This story and its headline have been updated to reflect that Ron was the
co-founder of Otto, a self-driving truck company Uber bought. Uber 's self-
driving efforts predated that acquisition._

~~~
uptown
I've updated the title here as-well.

------
inverse_pi
Lior Ron is not the co-founder of Uber's self driving unit. Lior Ron is
founder of Otto which was acquired by Uber in May, 2016 [1]. Uber started
working on self driving car in 2015 by acquiring part of CMU's robotics lab
[2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lior_Ron_(business_executive)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lior_Ron_\(business_executive\))
[2]
[https://www.theverge.com/transportation/2015/5/19/8622831/ub...](https://www.theverge.com/transportation/2015/5/19/8622831/uber-
self-driving-cars-carnegie-mellon-poached)

------
WisNorCan
Uber announced recently that they are doing deliveries with self-driving
trucks [1]. Are those discontinued? I know they stopped the self-driving car
work, but haven't seen anything about their self-driving trucks.

Not sure how much of the technology is shared since Otto was ostensibly
focused on self-driving trucks.

[1] [https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/6/17081626/uber-self-
driving...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/6/17081626/uber-self-driving-
trucks-delivering-cargo-arizona)

------
fipple
I bet fall guy for Uber is a well-paid gig.

~~~
stagbeetle
With full snark intended: "Yeah, just ask Kalanick."

